# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-25, помощь

## Драган

Привет братья,

Я хочу собрать эту модель комплекта Су-25. У кого-нибудь есть еще фотографии этого самолета? Мне нравится эта схема краски.Спасибо.

----------


## AndyK

> Привет братья,
> 
> Я хочу собрать эту модель комплекта Су-25. У кого-нибудь есть еще фотографии этого самолета? Мне нравится эта схема краски.Спасибо.


Фото, увы, нет, но могу помочь со схемой окраски. Все с-ты начиная с 1987 г. вып. (за исключением тех, что предназначались для ВВС 40 А в Афганистане) на заводе в Тбилиси окрашивались по "Схеме камуфляжной окраски самолетов типа Су-25. Лесостепной фон", включавшей 12 вариантов рисунка пятен (6 вар. + 6 вар. в отраженном виде). Конкретно данный борт окрашен по варианту № 1. Кстати, все типовые заводские схемы окраски на Су-25/25УБ/25Т/25УТГ опубликованы в книге "Штурмовик Су-25. 30 лет в строю".

И да, на форуме есть тема по матчасти http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/1...25-25ub-25utg/
Все вопросы, в т.ч. и окраски, мы обсуждаем в ней  :Smile:

----------

